# Quality VS Quantity



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

April/May have been awesome. It's my favorite time of year to surf fish and using all artificials. Bait and Wait is fun too but I love walking and plugging along. 

Variety has been a little down but the quality has been there to make up for it. Last spring and summer I got huge numbers of Trout but smaller on average. This year, they are all big fish and this week along I've landed several between 25-27". Plugs, plastics and flies have all been working and some mornings have produced incredible topwater fishing with big Trout, Reds, Blues and Mackerel. 

Here'a few pics from this week. I only kept a few because they weren't going to make it. Trying to earn good Karma for that 30+ inch Speck lol


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Mighty fine, Chris. Is that topwater a walk-the-dog type lure?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Some great look'in trout. Love it from the surf. Used to wade the surf between the jetties in Maderia Beach early in the morning for my sows when I was a kid. Miss it a lot.

Sharing is Caring!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Mighty fine, Chris. Is that topwater a walk-the-dog type lure?


I actually don't have the topwater(s) I've been using pictured. There's a couple different twitchbaits in the pictures. But yes, I have been using walk-the-dog style topwaters.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Nice gator trout brother!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I need to make myself get up and go one morning ! Nice fish Chris !


----------



## philfish (Mar 7, 2018)

Nice fish! Thanks for the report.I'm just getting started in salt water fishing. I was down in Mexico Beach a few weeks back Spanish, Blues, Lady fish on topwater walk the dog. Also threw Johnson sprite and kastmaster. Pompano on hair jigs. On the beach at 5:30 am. Only saw one guy throwing lures all week so good to see another plugger out there. Lots of people getting pompano on shrimp and fish bites


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Great catches and pics Chris! Always enjoy your reports.


----------

